# Rhapsody has puppies!!



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Rhapsody updated her site today and she has two males and one female available. No pics and no prices but they are all a little older .. one born in March and two in January. They were probably being held as show potentials.

http://rhapsodymaltese.com/puppies.html

EDIT: Pics and details of the little girl and one boy added. :wub: :wub:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

The one born in March isn't very old...only around 16 weeks old. And same with the January babies...they are actually at a really good age!!! I bet they are all cuties!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I wish they had pictures, I love seeing baby pictures.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jun 27 2009, 03:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797660


> Rhapsody updated her site today and she has two males and one female available. No pics and no prices but they are all a little older .. one born in March and two in January. They were probably being held as show potentials.
> 
> http://rhapsodymaltese.com/puppies.html[/B]


when you go to the website, scroll down to the pink box with picture of female puppy and click on the more information and pictures and prices comes up

She is a darling little girl.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

*Sire: MBIS/BISS CH Rhapsody's Smart Remark ROM**
Dam: CH Rhapsodys Hearts Heavenly Joy
Breeder: Tonia Holibaugh
*

She is darling* :wub:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

:wub: :wub: :wub: Sigh.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I see that more info and several pics of the little girl have been added. Oh, she is beyond adorable!! Her father and Claire's mother have the same pedigree. On her mother's side, it's tons of Divine and Marcris.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

What a face! :wub: She is gorgeous! Big dark eyes, black adorable little nose and her coat looks like it's really nice too. *sigh* Who ever gets her is one lucky person/family.

Looks like they added infor on a boy too!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow, that older boy is a GREAT price...considering he's from both a CH sire & CH dam!


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

she's beautiful! :wub: And the little boy is a cutie too..really good price on the boy.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

:wub: dont you just love them ?


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

They are beautiful!! I love how the breeder keeps them in her home until they are adopted out. I bet they are sweethearts!! :wub:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

they are beautiful!!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

She sure has a pretty little face. :wub:


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

:wub: :wub: they are gorgeous!!! I love the boy :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

AWWW. Aren't they cute. Such sweet faces. These babies are 1/2 siblings to my Lexie and cousins to Krystal. Smarty is Lexie's dad too. I love seeing puppy pictures!


----------



## jlhajmom (Feb 23, 2008)

They are so beautiful. I am really on the fence. There are days I want to get a second....then I second guess myself. Someday!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

OMG, I want that female!!! :smheat: Her face is absolutely beautiful, and she's only $3000 now.

That boy is a real looker, too!!! Eek, the temptation is really getting to me. :bysmilie: 

It looks like she also has another boy available for only $1200, but no picture.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

The girl is so pretty! :wub:


----------



## coconut (Jul 1, 2009)

Where is she located?


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Coconut @ Jul 1 2009, 06:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=799526


> Where is she located?[/B]


TX


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I love the little girl and the little boy (1st one)......such pretty faces and big eyes and probably coats like Claire~~~Gorgeous!!!


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

QUOTE (Coconut @ Jul 1 2009, 05:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=799526


> Where is she located?[/B]


Rhapsody (Tonia) is located in Buda TX (right outside of Austin).


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

Rhapsody has a girl available. Oh my she is so beautiful :wub: :wub2:


----------

